# Deformed bottom part of beak



## Opa Peter (Mar 28, 2021)

Hello all, we just adopted a female budgie and she has this strange bottom part of her beak sticking out. She also has cross over front toes on her left foot. I hope the photo will show this properly.
It is not bothering her at all. She climbs, preens, drinks and eats just like the others but we are wondering what causes this? She came from a not so well looked after environment and we are wondering if this had anything to do with it.
Is this something we should get corrected? She is very lively and loves the boys, chases them all the time. To the point that they will move to the other side of the cage.
Just wondering if this is something we should be worried about.
Thanks, Peter.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Opa Peter said:


> Hello all, we just adopted a female budgie and she has this strange bottom part of her beak sticking out. She also has cross over front toes on her left foot. I hope the photo will show this properly.
> It is not bothering her at all. She climbs, preens, drinks and eats just like the others but we are wondering what causes this? She came from a not so well looked after environment and we are wondering if this had anything to do with it.
> Is this something we should get corrected? She is very lively and loves the boys, chases them all the time. To the point that they will move to the other side of the cage.
> Just wondering if this is something we should be worried about.
> ...


She needs to be seen by an avian vet who can trim the beak which will make it easier for her to eat and examine her to make sure she is healthy. Some birds are hatched with beak problems, some beak problems are a result of injury and some problems can be secondary to other health issues such as fatty liver. The crossed toes could be due to a past injury, do you know the age of the bird?


----------



## Opa Peter (Mar 28, 2021)

Thank you. Like i said she does not have any problems eating and drinking. She even loves chewing on the tree branches we use for perches.
No sorry, i don't know her age.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Her toe could be from the tip breaking. But I definitely second taking her to the avian vet to get her beak trimmed at the very least!


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

The deformed toe isn't a big issue, but that beak definitely needs to be trimmed. You may not think it's bothering her if she's eating and drinking properly, but I assure you it certainly is. Once it's been properly trimmed, she will be so much happier.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

Please be sure to update us in this thread with regard to your budgie's condition once you have taken her to an Avian Vet to have her beak trimmed. If there are no Avian Vets near you, then she should be seen by an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience dealing with small birds.


----------

